# 4 Fatty Weekend



## gravymoose (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi All,

Made 4 fatties this weekend. Turnout out much better than my first try. Here are all of them:













image1.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 25, 2015






*Fatty #1:*

80/10/10 Venison/Beef/Bacon (Base)

Cream Cheese

Mushroom Red-wine reduction sauce

Bacon (Wrap)













image2.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 25, 2015






*Fatty #2:*

50/50 Spicy/Sweet Italian Sausage (Base)

Mozzarella

Pasta Sauce

Green Peppers

Onions

Pepperoni

Bacon (Wrap)













image3.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 25, 2015






*Fatty #3:*

Ground Beef (Base)

Cheddar Cheese

Onions

Pickles

Ketchup

Bacon (Wrap)

Mustard (Rub)













image4.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 25, 2015






*Fatty #4:*

Ground Chicken (Base)

Pesto Sauce

Sun Dried Tomatoes

Parmesan

Prosciutto (Wrap)













image5.JPG



__ gravymoose
__ Aug 25, 2015






All were super delicious! Smoked them for about 2.5 hrs @ 230. Chicken finished pretty quick without the bacon weave. Let me know your thoughts on how to improve.

-GM


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 26, 2015)

GM, they look good to me as !


----------



## muralboy (Aug 26, 2015)

Now the tough part - which one to take the first bite from????

looks great GM - nice variety.  Fatty #1 has my vote


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------

